# Opting out of Lyft Line



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anyone ever successfully opted out of Lyft Line - or even tried to do so?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I opted out. I'm letting the Line ping die slowly.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I've tried to opt out by sending an e-mail request. I was told you cannot opt out. It was slow the other night, so I took a Line ping 12 minutes away....the guy was going TWO F&^*ing blocks!! Seriously! And, no tip! 

I e-mailed them to explain the situation (and reiterate the point I've attempted to make numerous times in the past) and asked them rerate the PAX to a 1 star after I was able to confirm he did not tip through the app. I was told they "know of the abuse" and it's something they are "working to stop."


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

kevink said:


> It was slow the other night, so I took a Line ping 12 minutes away....the guy was going TWO F&^*ing blocks!! Seriously! And, no tip!


 Everybody wants to learn the hard way!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I opted out. I'm letting the Line ping die slowly.


Lyft opted you out? Did they resist your request or did they opt you out right away?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Lyft opted you out? Did they resist your request or did they opt you out right away?


I've never made a request to be opted out. I just opted out myself. Every time i get a Line ping, i watch it die.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I've never made a request to be opted out. I just opted out myself. Every time i get a Line ping, i watch it die.


 I started this thread to find out if anyone has actually requested to be opted out of Lyft line and been successful. Simply ignoring Lyft line pings is not the same thing. I do that already.

I find it remarkable that few people, if any, have tried to opt out of Lyft line when so many have tried to opt out of UberPool. Can someone explain that? Is that entirely because of the desire to more quickly fulfill the PDB?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I started this thread to find out if anyone has actually requested to be opted out of Lyft line and been successful. Simply ignoring Lyft line pings is not the same thing. I do that already.
> 
> I find it remarkable that few people, if any, have tried to opt out of Lyft line when so many have tried to opt out of UberPool. Can someone explain that? Is that entirely because of the desire to more quickly fulfill the PDB?


I have not tried to opt of LyftLine yet because I do not drive for Lyft when I am in San Francisco that much and in Sacramento Line is not offered. I will try to opt out later today after I get off work today to see how it plays out.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Fact: They will send you a canned response that they WILL NOT opt you out, because you can choose not to accept them. Therefore they don't have to.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Fact: They will send you a canned response that they WILL NOT opt you out, because you can choose not to accept them. Therefore they don't have to.


Uber does the same thing. Between 2 and 20 emails later they finally opt you out.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I will gladly take short min fare Line rides as they pay the same as regular Lyft.

I will also rate them 3 stars so I don't get them again.

Been opting out of Line one passenger at a time.

If the destination is further than 10 minutes, I will cancel the trip.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

macchiato said:


> I will gladly take short min fare Line rides as they pay the same as regular Lyft.
> 
> I will also rate them 3 stars so I don't get them again.
> 
> ...


But, how would you know it's going to be a short minimum fare in advance? And how would you know in advance you're not going to be matched with a second set of passengers?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

macchiato said:


> I will gladly take short min fare Line rides as they pay the same as regular Lyft.
> 
> I will also rate them 3 stars so I don't get them again.
> 
> ...


I am fine with very short or very long Lyft Line trips. What make no sense financially is a medium- distance trip. Those once I hate - you will be driving around to customer and then with customer for only $5 . I also started giving Lyft Line pax 3 stars even if he/she is nice to me. 
Yesterday I had a handicapped pax who took forever to with his walker, asked me to drive him to post office on the way and then home. I did it because he is handicapped but gave him 3 stars and asked him next time to order regular Lyft , which 100% he will not do.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Btw, my ratings on Uber and Lyft skyrocketed since I started ignoring Pool and Line . My Uber is 4.86 and Lyft is 4.91 . 
I think this is due to a fact that I don't deal with self- entitled pax anymore who pays pennies on a dollar for my work. They also think low about their driver and rate low too. Last time I had to accept Line , a couple I picked up talked crap about some other Lyft driver. Supposedly she "would not shut up" about being paid less on Lyft Line, so they rated her low.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> But, how would you know it's going to be a short minimum fare in advance? And how would you know in advance you're not going to be matched with a second set of passengers?


You don't know in advance. I accept and see if it's too far and I'll cancel. In LA, Line rates are lower than regular rates so the longer I go, the more money I lose.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm still trying to understand Line. I don't live in a Line market, but have access to Atlanta where it exists. My reading of the help page says that no matter what the passenger pays, you are paid like it's one long regular Lyft ride.

If this is wrong, why are they still showing that info?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Right. And I understand that most folks at least used to have a TOS that said that they get paid a percentage of every ride. But people talk like they are getting paid half of what they would if they took just a regular Lyft ride that took the same amount of time.

You actually get paid a bit more, don't you? I mean, you're getting paid for essentially taking the "long" way of an otherwise regular ride.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

OH - that's the difference right there! We get 8*6*¢/mi!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

There are variations between markets. In our market line pays $.13 a minute and $1.36 per mile. A regular Lyft would be $.25 a minute and $1.60 per mile. We are paid often very little for the second set of passengers because there is no minimum compensation to pick them up. Every driver needs to be clear about their local Lyft rates. I decline every Lyft line ride.

For me, declining Lyft line rides and UberPool rides is all about working smarter, not harder.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

$0.88 regular Lyft, $0.85 Line per mile
$0.16 regular Lyft, $0.13 Line per minute

Now here's the blurred part of Line I don't like. When wee take one passenger, I can clearly see that I get paid less for distance and time. It's stated in the trip summary. If I calculate the route based on regular rates, Line pays less. This is clear.

What's not clear is if I pickup multiple passengers in a Line (I've had as many as 3 difference pickups and drop offs en route to a destination). These separate requests *ARE NOT *itemized in my summary. I get a lumped total of the ride. This is bad because I can't figure out who's getting shafted here since we don't know what everyone pays. Only Lyft does. I'm only assuming Lyft pockets the difference. Unless Lyft fully discloses this, I'm assuming Lyft makes hand over fist on Line rides even if the driver qualifies for PDB 10/20.

Also in Line a passenger has the option of adding one friend for $1 more. I've taken minimum fares at $3.50 (going rate in regular Lyft in LA). Where did the $1 go? Didn't go to the driver. It goes to Lyft.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

The new line ...opt in for 20 bucks a month, 20 rides, and up to 20 bucks a ride.... Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Bigfatbino (Feb 10, 2017)

If I just let LINE pings run out, it affects my acceptance rating (went from 100% to 68% in a day). Is there a risk of being deactivated for refusing to take line pings?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Bigfatbino said:


> If I just let LINE pings run out, it affects my acceptance rating (went from 100% to 68% in a day). Is there a risk of being deactivated for refusing to take line pings?


You can not be deactivated for low acceptance rates.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Make sure your actually going to the dashboard to check acceptance rate, the app is giving you a hit for no show cancellations . I don't think acceptance rate is grounds for deactivation, buy it does matter for the pdb and express drive bonuses.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I opted out. I'm letting the Line ping die slowly.


Yaaaaaasssss


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I had a line yesterday and I kinda liked it. After 1 minute I called the pax, he said "ok, I'll be out in a minute" waited a minute, and canceled the ride, got $5 for it which is probably better than the $3.75 i probably would have gitten if I carried his tight arse somewhere.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm new here but, it appears that I may take a line if it is less than 6 minutes away , then wait 30 seconds, then call, and when the hammer hits 2 minutes cancel and take the high 5$$$$$


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

MichaelMax said:


> I'm new here but, it appears that I may take a line if it is less than 6 minutes away , then wait 30 seconds, then call, and when the hammer hits 2 minutes cancel and take the high 5$$$$$


A phone call is not required with Lyft Line... This is from their site: 

*Mind the timer*
When you tap to arrive at the pickup location we'll notify the passenger, and start a timer. *When the timer runs out, it's time to go.* If you can't find your passenger, mark them as a no-show to receive a no-show fee, and continue to the next stop.

If you don't already have a passenger in your car, you'll receive a no-show fee. If you do have a passenger in the car, you're being compensated for the time spent, so you won't receive the additional fee.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

The other way you can do it is to 3 star all line pax you take


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Brunch said:


> A phone call is not required with Lyft Line... This is from their site:
> 
> If you don't already have a passenger in your car, you'll receive a no-show fee. If you do have a passenger in the car, you're being compensated for the time spent, so you won't receive the additional fee.


But those scumbags still charge the pax, they just keep it all, less .25


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

anteetr said:


> But those scumbags still charge the pax, they just keep it all, less .25


 I tested this scam myself as a rider. Requested line, estimated fare was $25. Instead of the address in the app, i asked to be dropped off immediately at the next corner. Driver's app was showing $5, mine was $26.75. I waited for couple of days, in order to prove their scam scheme. Once I sent the e-mail they refunded.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I tested this scam myself as a rider. Requested line, estimated fare was $25. Instead of the address in the app, i asked to be dropped off immediately at the next corner. Driver's app was showing $5, mine was $26.75. I waited for couple of days, in order to prove their scam scheme. Once I sent the e-mail they refunded.


Criminal.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Criminal.


I have this story in records with screenshots (both drivers and mine as a rider) and following emails. Just in case if someone requests in the future.


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Lyft pockets the fares of the additional passengers on a lyft matched line.

Riders do not share a portion of the "total" fare but instead receive a discount of up to 60% on their own individual fare. 

These separate fares are not subject to the commission plan. 

Drivers get paid on time and milage.


----------

